# Solved: My D-Link DIR-615 wireless N router is really problematic.



## superawesomeguy (Nov 9, 2007)

My D-Link DIR-615 Wireless N Router has speed issues, connectivity issues, and is blocking things for no good reason. Sometimes the speed fluctuates between normal (about 45KBps) and very slow (2KBps). This happens with a wired or wireless connection, usually slows down after about half an hour, and I have to reboot to fix it. I do not have this problem connecting directly to the modem. My connectivity issues occur when I try to use my PS3 on the wireless network. When I try to use the Internet browser it reports that a network error has occurred. Most other PS3 online features work somewhat okay, but I sometimes have to reboot to get them to work. When I try to download software for [email protected] on my PS3, after about 10-25% through, the routers internet (or globe) icon turns red, which I assume means it is blocking something, and my PS3 shows an error message stating that the software could not be downloaded due to an error (81 is the only two numbers I remember). I have satellite internet connection with a Telesat Ka-band modem and satellite with connection speed at 512Kbps. On my Desktop PC I run Windows XP Home w/SP2, and on laptop, Windows XP Pro w/SP2.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A couple of things to try.


Download and install the latest firmware. Many times, issues with new products are resolved by a firmware upgrade.
Reset to factory defaults and reconfigure.
Call D-Link and get a warranty replacement.


----------



## superawesomeguy (Nov 9, 2007)

I updated the firmware and set my PS3 for DMZ(Demilitarized Zone) on the router. It seems to be working fine for now.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We like success stories. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

